# Daviot estate asylum (R.I.P) - Aberdeenshire



## Alir147 (Oct 4, 2008)

I actually did this place last year, but as of this week, this last remaining part of what was one of Aberdeenshire's largest mental institutions, has now been lost.

Daviot estate was aquired by the Aberdeen lunacy board (I think!) in the 1870's and eased congestion in the Aberdeen lunatic asylum. It was finally closed in 1994, and remained derelict until redevelopment took place over much of the site. This particular building; Craigshannoch house, was the male hospital, and was the last one the developers got their hands on.

This is the quickest explore I have ever done, due to the fact I was in a major rush to get home (after looking at another site) and my pal was waiting in the car!! So basically a point and click at as much as possible type job! 

The Daviot estate asylum was massive in it's day!! An estate with castle and everything all dedicated to this institution. Unfortunately, EVERYTHING (even the boiler house [chimney intact]) is converted.

From the back







Round at the front
















A ward
















windows above the staircase











possible records room?
















This picture doesn't do the reception area justice - it's seriously nice. Fancy panneling etc.






Not particualarly massive - but a nice 'rememenant' of one of Aberdeenshire's few remaining old hospitals.


----------



## lost (Oct 4, 2008)

Have you got any photos of the converted parts? Would be quite interested to see what it looks like.


----------

